# Aragorn's last name



## im_lost (Feb 1, 2002)

I have a book report due in 2 days and i really need to know aragorn's last name.


*******Moderator has merged all your question threads into this single thread im_lost. Just ask your questions on this thread and some of us will monitor it and answer them for you******* Grond


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Feb 1, 2002)

umm...characters from tolkiens book didn't generally have a last name. But he was generally called 
Aragorn Elessar

Elessar means "Elf-stone"


----------



## Grond (Feb 1, 2002)

Actually I believe that he was going to take the name of Strider to be the name of his house. Aragorn states to Prince Imrahil, _"...But Strider shall be the name of my house, if that be ever established. In the high tongue it will not sound so ill, and Telcontar I will be and all the heirs of my body."_ From The Return of the King, The Houses of Healing.


----------



## im_lost (Feb 1, 2002)

thanks. ive got to have the toughest english teacher out there. she came from 11th grade to 8th. she thinks shes still teaching 11th graders.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Feb 1, 2002)

yes, quite right, grond. 

btw- congrats, you are the first moderator in all of history that I have yet to fight with


----------



## im_lost (Feb 1, 2002)

*legolas' last name*

Now i need to know legolas' last name if he has one


----------



## im_lost (Feb 1, 2002)

which ones right? Ellesar or Strider?


----------



## Beorn (Feb 1, 2002)

Legolas Greenleaf...


----------



## im_lost (Feb 1, 2002)

*help again*

Now, once again and for the last time, i need to know gimli's last name if he has one. 

P.S.- If you look under my name, it says junior member


----------



## Arathin (Feb 1, 2002)

The Elves called him Elessar, but he called himself Strider or Telcontar. So which ever you think qualifies.


----------



## Arathin (Feb 1, 2002)

I don't think that Gimli had a last name, but if you need one you could put his father's name, Gloin.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Grond (Feb 1, 2002)

I believe your teacher would be looking for Telcontar. 

I agree with Legolas Greenleaf and I would refer to Gimli as Gimli, Son of Gloin.

By the way, I am merging all of your question threads into one. They will all be here in this one. threadid=2493 (Aragorn's last name).

***im_lost question threads merged here***


----------



## im_lost (Feb 3, 2002)

*what really is orthanc*

what _exactly_ is orthanc?


----------



## Beorn (Feb 3, 2002)

Orthanc was a tall stone tower. Saruman resided in it. Orcthanc was located at the southern end of the Misty Mtns, which is called Isengard.

It was built at the end of the Second Age, or at the beginning of the Third...

Check here: http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/o/orthanc.html


----------



## Legolam (Feb 4, 2002)

Why were the walls unbreakable? Was it Saruman's magic, or someone else's. I can't remember if Orthanc was already built when Saruman moved there.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 4, 2002)

Legolam, yes Orthanc was built before Saruman lived in it. The men of Gondor had lived in it before. From TT, The road to Isengard


> A strong place and wonderful was Isengard, and long it had been beautiful; and there great lords had dwelt, the wardens of Gondor upon the West, and wise men that watched the stars. But Saruman had slowly shaped it to his shifting purposes, and made it better. as he thought


Maybe there is something in HoME about its history?

Why it wasn't breakable, I don't know, but Pippin (in TT, flotsam en jetsam) speculates there is some wizardry


> Many of the Ents were hurling themselves against the Orthanc-rock; but that defeated them. It is very smooth and hard. Some wizardry is in it, perhaps, older and stronger than Saruman's. Anyway they could not get a grip on it, or make a crack in it; and they were bruising and wounding themselves against it.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 4, 2002)

I seem to remember Orthanc being built by the Númenóreans in the Second Age, on one of their trips to Middle-Earth from Númenor. I don't know about the magic, though, and I can't really remember if the Kings of Númenor posessed any superhuman skills or traits, beside longer life. 
But it might have been built by Ar-Pharazôn as some kind of a temple for Melkor, or Sauron, because it was black; and I have somehow gotten the impression that the Men of Westernesse weren't really into black, and tended to follow after their Elf- friends by building everything white and dazzling. But I dunno, I couldn't find any mention of it in UT.


----------



## im_lost (Feb 4, 2002)

*gandalf's journey in moria*

what was the thing that tok gandalf down at the bridge in moria and did gandalf defeat it?


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 4, 2002)

That 'thing' was a balrog, and I won't tell you if he dies or not, you will have to keep reading..


----------



## TulKas Astaldo (Feb 4, 2002)

The Numenoreans built it.

The key was given to the Kings of Gondor after the Fall of Numenor. It was unoccupied at this time.

It was later given to the Kings of Rohan.

Theoden gave the key of Orthanc to Saruman.

Saruman became evil.

That's about it... The walls were unbreakable because stone is stronger than wood and the walls were absolutely seamless...


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 5, 2002)

And here cometh the quote to rule them all:


> These were the chief dwellings of the Númenóreans in Gondor, but other works marvellous and strong they built in the land in the days of their power, at the Argonath, at the Aglarond, and at Erech; and in the circle of Angrenost, which Men called Isengard, they made the pinnacle of Orthanc of unbreakable stone.


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2004)

Gimli has no last name he is known as Gimli son of Gloin
and aragorn's name is aragorn Elessar son of Arathorn
and legolas is legolas Greenleaf


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2004)

SonofArathron, duh! One word, of course.

Yeah, right. (welcome to the forum wolf!...you too im_lost-you should become a member  ) 

Members of the fellowship:

Frodo BAGGINS
Meriadoc (son of Saradoc) BRANDYBUCK
Perigrin TOOK
Samwise GAMGEE
Borimor SonofDenethor OR Boromir of Gondor
Aragorn Elessar/Elfstone, Isildur's/Elindel's heir of Gondor, Strider/Telcontar
Legolas Greenleaf
Gimli SonofGloin
Gandalf Greyhame, Stormcrow, The Grey, The White (I shan't explain, you'll find out if you read/watch LOTR), Istari/maiar (more of a title, I suppose)

Wow, I pity you with that English teacher of yours. Mine is okay, but not great. my seventh grade one was pure EVIL! And a total sadist to boot.


----------



## Cian (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't think 'greenleaf' is likely Legolas' 'last name' as it is an English word. _Legolas_ translates to 'Greenleaf' (more technically 'Greenleaves').

Somewhat recently I read a post in which someone suggested 'Lasgalen' as Legolas' 'last name' (trying to render 'Greenleaf Greenleaf' into a story-interior language I guess). 'Legolas Greenleaf' appears in LOTR, but IMO I think JRRT just liked the 'sound-flow' of the name and its translation together.

_'Thingol_ Greycloak' be found in LOTR (Appendix A) too for example, but again 'Greycloak' is an English translation. _Elu Thingol_ is an example of what King Greymantle was called _'... in the tongue of that land.'_ (note also _Elwe Singollo_ in the published Silmarillion Index)

Story interior names are different from translated forms. _Aragorn_ is story interior (and Sindarin in form), while _Elessar Telcontar_ is story interior, and both are in the 'high tongue' (Quenya is called the 'High-elven').

'Samwise Gamgee' stands for _Banazîr Galpsi_ (a reduced form from _Galbasi_), for example, though I'm guessing your teacher will accept the former.

¤


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: help again*



im_lost said:


> Now, once again and for the last time, i need to know gimli's last name if he has one.



He was known as Gimli Glóin's son or Gimli son of Glóin. In the old days, before surnames were well developed, one's last name was the first name of one's father: Frodo son of Drogo for instance, or Samwise son of Hamfast.

The Irish "O'" and "Mc", and the Scottish "Mac" and the Jewish "ben" (all of which mean "of") all serve much the same purpose I believe, as well as the "son" in Johnson: son of John, and the Armenian "ian" at the end of a name, which also means "son of."

So in modern parlance, I suppose that you could say that Gimli's last name was Glóinson or O'Glóin, or McGlóin or MacGlóin or even BenGlóin or Glóinian! 

Barley


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 15, 2004)

TulKas Astaldo said:


> Theoden gave the key of Orthanc to Saruman.


Well the key of Orthanc to Saruman was given I think by one of the Stewards of Gondor but I do not remember from whom. Definetly it was not given by Theoden. It was given many years ago.


----------



## Cian (Sep 16, 2004)

If you want attested Sindarin, we have something from the 'King's Letter' (ultimately published in the History Of Middle-earth series by Christopher Tolkien):

_ 'Elessar Telcontar: Aragorn Arathornion Edhelharn ...'_ 

The Elvish text basically reads _Elessar Telcontar_ (again, this is Quenya), then (semi-translated) 'Aragorn Arathornson Elfstone' in Sindarin. So _Aragorn Arathornion_ includes the apparent patronymic suffix _-ion_ to denote 'son of Arathorn' (note that David Salo suggested _Legolas Thranduilion_ for the film).

'Gimli' is probably to be thought of as a translated form. Gimli son of Gloin would do IMO.

¤


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 16, 2004)

~Ellesar Envinyatar Telcontar..."The Elfstone, Renewer, Strider"


----------

